# Cutting 703



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I'm getting ready to cut some 703 and was wondering if anyone had any thoughts or ideas about good ways to do it (if there really is a good way) :scratchhead:. I was especially wondering as to whether is was better to cut it with a power saw or some type of knife. I think this is going to be messy no matter how I do it  

Thanks for any replies and my apologies if this has already been discussed or if this is the wrong area to post this question.

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

A razor knife works well. Otherwise, go buy a cheap bread knife.

Bryan


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Bryan,

I can't thank you enough. You are always there with an answer.

Bob


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

The $10 electric kitchen knife at Walmart works great for this also.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Chas,

Thank you for your input. That sounds like the easiest and cheapest way to do it. I didn't realize electric knives were down to $10. 

Bob


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

This guy even made a video on cutting using the electric knife:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=700442


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Chas,

It's funny that video did not show up in my Yahoo/Google search for cutting OC703. I even tried different variations of key words :scratch: . In any case, the video is very informative but I was really surprise to see this guy cutting the 703 with short pants and short sleeve shirt. The handling that I did to store this stuff left me scratching and I was wearing long sleeves and long pants. Thanks for pointing out the video as it definitely was a big help :T . Maybe the next version will have a DTS soundtrack  

Bob


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

> Maybe the next version will have a DTS soundtrack


 

I was surprised how little dust was flying when I cut the sheets with the electric knife. I was all prepared with a dust mask and long sleeves, but I think gloves are the primary requirement for me.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I used a regular hand saw.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't forget to wear a mask...not just for the fibres in the air. but for the smell..This stuff stinks when you start cutting it...


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I was going to wait for a nice day and do it outside (which could be a while now that winter has decided to show up) but judging from what Chas wrote, I guess I can get away doing it in the basement if the dust isn't as big an issue as I originally thought it would be. And I was planning to wear a face mask but the smell issue was my next question. How long does it linger after the finished product is put in place? That could be tough to get by the wife.

Thanks again to everyone for the comments.

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

After you cut it, just leave it in the garage for a couple of days - or better yet outside if there's a breeze. That'll get a lot of it out. For it all to dissipate, it's usually a couple of weeks after it's been open and exposed to the air.

Bryan


----------

